# Tru-cut biopsy



## efuhrmann (Aug 18, 2009)

Doctor performed a Tru-cut core needle biopsy oc LUE mass.  How do I code this?  I was told it's the same technique as the breast biopsy but different area.  Not into the muscle.


----------

